# Game center et sauvegarde



## xavax (8 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Je me posais qune question. Je viens de reinitialiser mon ipad sans remettre de sauvegarde. Si j'installe un jeu avec lequel j'ai dejà joué avant de le restaurer, est il possible de recuperer les sauvegarde dans le game center?
Ou suis je obligé de recommencer tous mes jeux?
Ou alors y a t'il une autre solution pour recuperer des sauvegarde de jeux...
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2013)

La plupart des jeux n'ont que des sauvegardes en interne. Donc, restauré en même temps que les données lors d'une remise en place de la sauvegarde de l'appareil.

Donc, oui, dans la plupart des cas, il faudra tout recommencer.


----------



## Lauange (8 Mars 2013)

exact.


----------

